# April 29Th Save the Frogs day



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The Center for Biological Diversity and other environmental groups are trying to convince the federal government to ban the weed killer Atrazine, which is known to be a major killer of wildlife (especially frogs). Please take a look at their petition, sign it, and pass it on to any others you think would be willing to help.

Thanks, Richard.

April 29 is Save The Frogs Day - Take Action


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks Richard.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The Center for Biological Diversity is an awesome group and has sued the federal government many times to include a number of amphibian species on the list of federally-endangered species. I enjoy getting their updates.

Richard.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Posts were removed that were not germane to the spirit of the topic.

Please stay on topic - if you have concerns that coincide with this, perhaps a new thread might be in order?

s


----------



## cloverhsu7 (Apr 11, 2011)

it's today
Yeah, we really need to do something to help these little creatures
no atrazine


----------

